

My First Computer (what was yours?) - OpenAmazing
http://www.openamazing.com/2011/my-first-computer/

======
rman666
<http://clintlaskowski.com/tag/ohio-scientific/>

------
pwg
Sinclair ZX80 - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX80>

